# Loving indoor home,open for needy pigeons,doves.......



## prophecy (Jul 10, 2008)

I have a place for some birds in need of a loving indoor home.Wanting to add to my flock.I am located in Altoona,Pa.Can take up to 4 birds. Handicapped/seniors ok.Willing to give vet referances,if desired.Have an avian vet established.Own several birds already,so i have some bird experiance.(1 pigeon,1 senior dove,1 cockateil,and 1 jenday conure)So if anyone has any birds in need of a good home,please feel free to contact me.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you so much for your offer to adopt a few needy pigeons.

I'm going to move your thread to the adoption forum.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi Prophecy! 

I would like to pass along a memebers name to you, she has MANY MANY, birds that she has rescued that all need homes just like yours! 

Her name is Elizabeth and you can check out her Rescue Report at: http://www.rescuereport.org/ 

or 

email her directly at [email protected]

It is just FANTASTIC that you are willing to care for handicaped birds. Elizabeth has MANY that she needs to find homes for. 

Keep us updated here on how the search is going!!! Can't wait to hear! 

Oh yes- I must mention that Elizabeth is able to ship the birds right to you!! It is how our bird "Journey" came to us! You can read Journey's story along with many others on Her Resuce Report, all the birds are listed by name in the left hand column! BEST WISHES!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

*Worth seeing!!!!*

Just wanted to add this thread link here as well... another member made this for Elizabeth, and it shows some of the many birds that need our help-- Thought you might be interested in checking it out!

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/for-elizabeth-and-the-king-pigeons-of-cali-39125.html?posted=1#post413023

As well as the one I created for our rescued bird Journey..

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f10/my-video-for-the-kings-37408.html

Again best of Luck to you!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

let us know what happens!


----------



## prophecy (Jul 10, 2008)

I had someone PM me about 2 pigeons in CA needing homes.We are working out the details,but I will let you guys know whats going on,as soon as I know.

I had already adopted off of a member on here,a feral named Georgia,and her cockateil buddy named Budgie,who are doing great.I must say that pigeons are quite ''spunky'' and i adore them for it! (another reason to adopt a few more,i kinda fell for 'em-like potatoe chips,cant have just one! lol)My old girl,Pigger,the anceint and handicapped white dove,(and my first type of pij) is still hanging in there,and she looks like her age is catching up to her now though.She still coo's to me,preens me and eats well.Shes resting alot more now,but still plays with her bell,and loves to snuggle.I hope to adopt the 2 pigeons from CA.A little nervous about 'shipping' them,as i dont know anything about the 'shipping' of birds and the 'stress factor'.I hope if i am chosen to be their new mommie,that they make it here ok.*fingers and toes crossed*


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a lovely and MUCH needed offer! Your birds sound very happy. I have a 'tiel too, aren't they fun? Shipping should be fine as long as it is done on a Monday. Do not let them ship any other day, as any closer to the weekend can result in the birds being kept at a PO when they're not open! Also, we've had some pretty warm weather here lately so just make sure you have nice weather from here to there during the week you decide to have them shipped. If the shipper is near San Francisco, and you decide to adopt two from Elizabeth, we could always get a four-bird box and send them at the same time maybe. The possibilities are endless.  Keep us updated!


----------



## prophecy (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't know whats going on,she hasnt emailed me back for a few days.Hopefully she will get back to me soon.Anxiously waiting................


----------



## prophecy (Jul 10, 2008)

maryjane said:


> What a lovely and MUCH needed offer! Your birds sound very happy. I have a 'tiel too, aren't they fun? Shipping should be fine as long as it is done on a Monday. Do not let them ship any other day, as any closer to the weekend can result in the birds being kept at a PO when they're not open! Also, we've had some pretty warm weather here lately so just make sure you have nice weather from here to there during the week you decide to have them shipped. If the shipper is near San Francisco, and you decide to adopt two from Elizabeth, we could always get a four-bird box and send them at the same time maybe. The possibilities are endless.  Keep us updated!


Yes,they are very happy(and very spoiled) kids.
Teils are great! My lutino,Budgie, is very shy and sweet.She seems to be more 'bird' oreinted than 'people' oreinted though.She sings to me,but seems to like other birds moreso.She came with Georgia, the feral girl I have, and they are quite bonded.Palling around when they all get fly time.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

prophecy said:


> ...pigeons...-like potatoe chips,cant have just one!...


True! Plus, with several birds, you'll see a lot more of pigeon personality emerge. They are very social/nosey busy-bodies.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello, Prophecy

Thank you SO much for adopting rather than buying or breeding. There are so many wonderful pigeons in need of great homes.

I see that my king pigeon rescue friends have already invited you to consider adopting a king pigeon or two but I just wanted to offer a personal hello as well.

Hello! 

If you want to know more about the rescued king pigeons, check out my blog- The Rescue Report

All the very best to you,


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

You are making me anxious to see them. Can you post some pics so we can fall in love with them? Great thing you are doing and you are right about having more pigeons, you just can't have one.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How nice of you to want to help these birds. I have one handicapped pij in my loft. Please let us know how it goes. BTW, we love pictures.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

prophecy said:


> Yes,they are very happy(and very spoiled) kids.
> Teils are great! My lutino,Budgie, is very shy and sweet.She seems to be more 'bird' oreinted than 'people' oreinted though.She sings to me,but seems to like other birds moreso.She came with Georgia, the feral girl I have, and they are quite bonded.Palling around when they all get fly time.


Budgie sounds very cute. My 'tiel is technically named Lorraine but I really just call her Wockatiel, Cockatoos (don't ask me why, she likes it) and Pretty. She was very shy at first but has warmed up considerably, and if there is a cage wall between us she will come right up and press her beak against my nose, but without the cage she stays at least four inches away but will eat a cracker or treat from my hand. She lives with my medium-sized parrot who does all the talking for them both lol. She recently found out that she LOVES to prune apple branches. I put a few in for her and she systematically goes around and takes off every single leaf, dropping them to the floor. It's really hilarious.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Any news...on the original offer..???? Im dying here waiting!!!!  I stink at waiting!...LOL....


----------



## prophecy (Jul 10, 2008)

The weather is holding us up.We can't seem to get the weather to cooperate on both ends at the same time.Its either too hot there,or messed up here.The wait is killing me. I really want to meet them.
We are on opposite sides of the country,(i am in pa, she is in ca)so it is a long shipping time for the birds.We want to minimise stress on them,with decent weather so they don't overheat/chill.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh---bummer. I agree, it is always best to ship when it is not hot... which is less stress on them and US too, for that matter... I worried sick until Journey was in my hands... I know how you feel! 

Thanks for the update... 

I am sending a memo- to Mother Nature to behave... I hope she listens... It will be SO worth the wait, and I hope you'll post back with pictures of the new additions!!


----------



## prophecy (Jul 10, 2008)

still no luck on the 2 from CA.*sigh* dang weather....i had another pair offered to me from NJ,a white homer and a feral,and still waiting to see whats going on there.Its someone looking for a home for someone elses birds,who can't keep them.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I really do not see what the problem is, the temps have been good all across the US, of course you would want them sent out on a monday or tues, so look at the forcast. you look good, high of 72.....so ship them monday. I got two birds from TX and I live in VA, they were shipped in the afternoon and where in my post office at 6am the next morning. I went and picked them up from the post office which is best.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 27, 2004)

*homes for pigeons*

I have a lot of birds that need homes. I also have live bird shipping boxes ready to go. Let me know if you still have space available.

Thanks
Bruce
[email protected]

You can see some of them at 

http://s245.photobucket.com/albums/gg70/bdcaron/


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

prophecy said:


> still no luck on the 2 from CA.*sigh* dang weather....i had another pair offered to me from NJ,a white homer and a feral,and still waiting to see whats going on there.Its someone looking for a home for someone elses birds,who can't keep them.


Sorry to say Steph that I've not heard back from Sharon in NJ  Maybe she found a way around the landlord problem. In anycase - I didn't want you to think I'd forgotten. You're so generous and loving to open your home and heart  And what a fabulous set-up too!

Whatever pijis find their way into your home will be sooooooo lucky


----------



## prophecy (Jul 10, 2008)

Dezirrae said:


> Sorry to say Steph that I've not heard back from Sharon in NJ  Maybe she found a way around the landlord problem. In anycase - I didn't want you to think I'd forgotten. You're so generous and loving to open your home and heart  And what a fabulous set-up too!
> 
> Whatever pijis find their way into your home will be sooooooo lucky



thanks dezirrae.I heard back from the lady in CA,we are working real hard on getting them here.A little closer each time.Let me know what happens with sharon's birds will you? The offer still extends to her if she needs a safe,loving home for them to live.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

LOVE this thread... and I'm standing by waiting for news! Crossing my fingers too! I agree this home is going to be very special, for any pijie!


----------



## prophecy (Jul 10, 2008)

Might be getting the 3 birds soon,from CA,not tomorrow but next monday. *dances* 2 homers and a disabled bird,with the disabled one coming first.

dezzirae, just let me know when you hear from sharon.I hope all is well with her and her birds.

Bruce. I still have room left here, email me more on the ones you have in need of an indoor home..I did veiw your photobucket images of your pigeons,and am not sure which ones are adoptable. Let me know.thanks.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh I'm dancing right along with you Steph   Looking forward with baited breath for the updates.

I've not heard anything at all from Sharon but of course I'll let you know right away if/when I hear. Thank you SO much for keeping the door open 

I'll be praying for good weather in CA & here so that the shipping taking place!


----------



## Charlotte (Oct 30, 2009)

*2 pigeons needing a good home*

I'll try to make this short, last year +, my husband brought home a 10 day old squab. Needless to say we raised it, tried to turn her loose at about 5-6 months old, she refused to fly away and kept returning to our shoulders. We brought her back home and have had her ever since. She is wonderful, and very tame. She gets out every day, cage cleaned and fed, and uses that time to fly around a bit and land on our shoulders. She has laid several eggs, and in the summer we take her outside to fly, which she enjoys, but does not allow me to get to far away from her. Then my husband brought me another pigeon home that has a broken wing, we attempted to tape it the best we could, but after removing the tape, it still hangs down further than the other, and I'm not sure how well he/she will be able to fly outside again, and the weather is too cold to turn him out now, after being in the warm for the past 5 weeks. Due to circumstances now, I am on overload with too much going on in my life, and am finding it difficult to care for all the animals that I have, and all the other responsibilities. I noticed that you live in Altoona, and I am in Somerset, if you are interested in adopting any more I would be glad to deliver them to you. I am really interested in having them a good home where they will be happy. Thanks so much.


----------

